# By Demand [October 2012]



## r4gs (Aug 31, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 1, 2012)

want PYTHON tutorials, may on fast track isssue.. or whatever possible.


----------



## chiragjain22 (Sep 1, 2012)

Covering Python or html5 elements (trending all over internet right now, would be quite popular topic) on next months fast track would be awesome.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

Including BACK TRACK 5 will be awesome and Fast track to Assembling/Building a RiG would be mega awesome...


----------



## Roshan9415 (Sep 2, 2012)

1}*BACKTRACK5 R3 ISO Image for 32 Bit* Released on 13th August 2012
2}Some Open source video composition software like Blender
3}Trial version of some video composition software like Hit Film ultimate
4}Video tutorial for netbeans and blender(video composition like Chromakey,visual effect VFX)
5}Microsoft Windows8 Enterprise Edition 90 DaysTrial Version


----------



## satyadeep (Sep 2, 2012)

I found contents of september month issue on net which are must be really helpful for programmers,  

Contents suggestions for october 2012 :-
1> Open courseware on java programming with netbeans. 
2> Video tutorials on blender.
3> Resources on linux shell programming.
4> Softwares for record screencast desktop activity on both linux and windows.
5> Softwares for managing, editing, publishing photos on net.

thats all for now ..
if found anything new.. 
will ask..


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Sep 2, 2012)

Google offline map packs for all india (or  state by state ) for android tablets and phones. You can also give nokia offline map packs for all india (or state by state) for nokia phones


----------



## satyadeep (Sep 2, 2012)

Why dont you guys not have freewares from SnapFiles freeware and shareware downloads and reviews, trusted for quality since 1997......


----------



## ashrj (Sep 5, 2012)

A guide for tweaking Ubuntu 12.04, something beyond the regular stuff available thats easily available. Also, if possible, include some extreme tweaks, stuff for intermediate users as well.


----------



## yomanabhi (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks for providing Tribes:Ascends , plz provide *BlackLight: Retribution*....
As it of *5.36 Gb*, I can't download it...


----------



## dexterunknown (Sep 6, 2012)

give a fastrack on making custom rom. I am sure most of us will appriciate


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2012)

yomanabhi said:


> thanks for providing Tribes:Ascends , plz provide *BlackLight: Retribution*....
> As it of *5.36 Gb*, I can't download it...



It was already provided in August edition.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 11, 2012)

Can you provide some sort of an application or something, which will tell which DVDs have what content, and then provide monthly updates for that app?


----------



## bhupati (Sep 15, 2012)

Black Mesa! The complete re-work of Half-Life using the source engine. Free 3.8GB download perfect for DVD! 
Also include the source engine needed to play this.

 *release.blackmesasource.com/


----------



## r4gs (Sep 15, 2012)

bhupati said:


> Black Mesa! The complete re-work of Half-Life using the source engine. Free 3.8GB download perfect for DVD!
> Also include the source engine needed to play this.
> 
> Black Mesa: Re-visit the world that started the Half-Life continuum



Wow! I knew this was in development but didn't think it would be ready so soon.  But then again, it is at least 2 years since I last heard of updates.
Great find. One of my favourite games.

Unfortunately this month's DVDs are done. I'll try to put it in next month.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> Can you provide some sort of an application or something, which will tell which DVDs have what content, and then provide monthly updates for that app?





r4gs said:


> Wow! I knew this was in development but didn't think it would be ready so soon.  But then again, it is at least 2 years since I last heard of updates.
> Great find. One of my favourite games.
> 
> Unfortunately this month's DVDs are done. I'll try to put it in next month.



so can i expect to see it in this months dvd, or maybe next time?


----------



## r4gs (Sep 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> so can i expect to see it in this months dvd, or maybe next time?



Not for October that's for sure. When I said "this month's DVDs are done" I actually meant October's DVDs are done.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 15, 2012)

i meant october too 

(the thread is demand for october...)


----------



## bhupati (Sep 16, 2012)

Well Diwali special then 
Wish I'd better net...can't wait to play it!


----------



## Roshan9415 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pls post the list of of software,games,video,distro of October DVD.or atleast post which distro or special software u provide in october DVD..


----------



## r4gs (Sep 26, 2012)

Roshan9415 said:


> Pls post the list of of software,games,video,distro of October DVD.or atleast post which distro or special software u provide in october DVD..



You're new here ain't you? Keep an eye on the feedback thread. We'll be posting the entire magazine summary and DVD contents there shortly.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2012)

@r4gs : when you provide black mesa source, can you also give away the source SDK? I have a crappy 50kbps connection.


----------



## Flash (Sep 26, 2012)

Any special DVD content for Diwali special ?


----------



## Roshan9415 (Sep 26, 2012)

"""You're new here ain't you? Keep an eye on the feedback thread. We'll be posting the entire magazine summary and DVD contents there short""

Actually I eagerly waiting this issue...by the way,,,, at least u can post the details in 160word ...Sorrrry :-;


----------



## Flash (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Actually, r4gs meant this section. 

By Demand

Excited to see "Sleeping Dogs" demo in EXTRAA of October DVD.


----------



## r4gs (Sep 26, 2012)

Roshan9415 said:


> """You're new here ain't you? Keep an eye on the feedback thread. We'll be posting the entire magazine summary and DVD contents there short""
> 
> Actually I eagerly waiting this issue...by the way,,,, at least u can post the details in 160word ...Sorrrry :-;



Hey I was just kidding. No need to apologize!


----------



## Roshan9415 (Sep 28, 2012)

Recently see the October issue Preview.Good to see the price @ Rs.200 rather than Rs.250.Thanks r4gs for compliting my request.Just missing windows8 Enterprise Edition!!In my area magzine come after 5th october.So eagerly waiting.
@r4gs,pls upload the list of DVD Content...
Again thanks for completing my request.


----------

